# Parking in San Diego's Gaslamp District?



## JudyS (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a question about staying in downtown San Diego.  I have a reservation upcoming at Gaslamp Plaza Suites, but they charge $26 per night for parking (they have valet parking only.)  Are there any other parking options in the area?  Is on-street parking available (and what would that cost) or are there any less-expensive parking garages in the area?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2008)

We haven't been for a few years. We also own at Gaslamp and love it there. My memory is that parking there is like downtown San Francisco, crazy and expensive. The advantage of the valet parking for Gaslamp is that the cost covers in and out parking.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 23, 2008)

Best to call the concierge there and ask.  We are taking the train to stay there next May, but we live 40 miles north of San Diego.  Really doubt about onstreet parking!


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not use public transportation for as much of your stay as possible?  We stayed at Wyndham Harbour Lights for 4 nights in May, which is just around the corner from the Gaslamp.  We took a cab from the airport, which is only a few minutes away and also accessible by tram or bus.  We got a 2-day bus/tram pass for something like $8 per person and only got a rental for the last night of our stay, which cost $25 for the one-day of valet parking.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of the places I like to go are Mission Beach and Balboa Park. Is there easy transportation to those places? We may use our week next July and the train would be fun to take.
Liz


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 23, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Some of the places I like to go are Mission Beach and Balboa Park. Is there easy transportation to those places? We may use our week next July and the train would be fun to take.
> Liz



We did not go to Mission Beach, but got to Balboa Park taking the bus with no problem.  They even had bus service to La Jolla, although the day we went there we drove as we had picked up the car in the morning.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 23, 2008)

We've always had a car when staying in San Diego.  It just makes it much easier to get around on our schedule.    We stayed at the Coronado Beach Resort on our last trip and they are charging for parking ($10/day) now as well.  When we've gone to the Gaslamp District we don't even look for street parking but use the garage at Horton Plaza.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2008)

Were there good swimming beaches with the bus transport?
Sounds like a good plan.
Liz


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 23, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Were there good swimming beaches with the bus transport?
> Sounds like a good plan.
> Liz



Maybe someone can chime in on beach access via bus.  We did not go to the beach.  We were only there 4 nights and used the buses to get around San Diego itself.  I'd probably want to have a car for any beach excursions because of all the stuff you'd probably want to haul.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 23, 2008)

Also, we enjoyed the car (we were lucky enough to get a convertible as a "standard" rental through Priceline  ) as we took several drives up the coast.  Can't beat driving along with the top down on a beautiful day.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 23, 2008)

If there are no ball games in town there is a lot on the far side of Petco PArk that only charge $5 for a day. Raise to $20 on game days.


----------



## Charlie D. (Jul 24, 2008)

I spent a few years in the Navy in the San Diego area.  You can get about anywhere with the bus system.  You may have to transfer to another bus line to do it.  Buses run across the Coronado bridge and there is a very nice beach at Coronado.  Pt. Loma light house is a neat place to visit.  I think it is part of Cabrillo National Monument.  The zoo in early morning, when the big cats are active, was nice.  Old Town has some excellent dining and a nice place to spend a few hours.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, lots of good advice here, thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2008)

Luanne:  What is the cost at Horton Plaza parking structure? Can the car stay all night?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 24, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Luanne:  What is the cost at Horton Plaza parking structure? Can the car stay all night?



I'm sorry, but I don't know.  We only used it for day parking for a few hours at a time.  I'm guessing you could find the information by checking the website for Horton Plaza.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 24, 2008)

Horton Plaza Parking -
"Like New York's Times Square, Horton Plaza is one of San Diego's best-known attractions; it's right up there with the Zoo, Balboa Park and SeaWorld. Ask any local about going downtown and they're likely to mention Horton Plaza, either as a place to go or a place to park. Just shy of 2200 spaces, the complex's parking garage is free for three hours with a purchase (four hours for validation at movie theater or restaurant). If you're loaded like Eva Gabor you can park overnight, but at $1 per 20 minutes, you better be bringing home the big dollars."

For more info see - www.westfield.com/hortonplaza


Richard

P.S. From several comments I've heard, I think they may have discontinued the 4-hour validation for movies or restaurants - I'd call to verify first, if you plan on using this


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2008)

multi -- thank you


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 24, 2008)

I was just at HOrton Plaza this past weekend. You get 3 free hrs validation and don't really have to buy anything. Thre are validation machines throughout the mall where you put yur ticket in to validate.


----------



## riverside (Jul 25, 2008)

We're going to San Diego to visit our son who lives in Chula Vista.  We definitely need a car.  We've seen exchanges available here but are afraid to take them because of the parking situation.  We don't even really object to the daily parking fee...it's more the valet parking and having to tip someone and wait everytime you want your car.  How much is an acceptable tip?  Being from Northern Michigan we're not really used to this whole valet parking thing!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 25, 2008)

You can tip a couple bucks or even a dollar. It doesn't take long to get your car. You can call down before you even leave your unit to get your car. It's a very city resort, used to have free breakfasts on the roof top, not sure if they still do. It's a beautiful old building, Victorian style, gold and marble etc. Small units, but charming. Don't let the parking issue keep you from coming.
Liz


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's another good link that has info about parking at the San Diego Convention Center and in downtown San Diego, including the Gaslamp District
http://www.sdccc.org/maps/parking.cfm


Richard


----------

